# Cats claw texture



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I am in the process of doing a whole house remodel/ room addition and the plans call out for a cats claw texture. Has anyone heard of such thing and if so can you please discribe it for me?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope :blink:

They should show you a pic or sketch. 

Make sure you make samples and have them pick one. And hire a good drywall guy.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Is it this?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

hhmmmmmmm.... your gonna need alot of cats to help, their paws are small!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I am in the process of doing a whole house remodel/ room addition and the plans call out for a cats claw texture. Has anyone heard of such thing and if so can you please discribe it for me?


Fricken architects, my father was a drywall contractor for 25 years and he never heard of it either, I'll get a hold of the architectect and see what hey meant, I thought I would run it across you guys first.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Probably just a typo. He meant cat's paw texture. Start pulling nails. Screws are even better!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Warren said:


> Is it this?


Turkey claw?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Could be one of those texture rollers. They have leaves, vines, seen a bear paw, and all sorts of stomp looks.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Built a house with drywall returns for all the windows. Homeowner had cats that liked to sit on the sill....claw marks all over from climbing the sill...?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That reminds me of a retrim I had to do years ago where we had to chip the cat chit off the wall to hang the wider casing .. uke:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That reminds me of a retrim I had to do years ago where we had to chip the cat chit off the wall to hang the wider casing .. uke:


You could just add water and reuse it as caulk


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> You could just add water and reuse it as caulk


That is exactly what we did... : laughing: :no:


Seriously though this lady won a couple mil in the lotto and had no business having money..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I am in the process of doing a whole house remodel/ room addition and the plans call out for a cats claw texture. Has anyone heard of such thing and if so can you please discribe it for me?


Crows foot, cabbage leaf, cats claw.

Guessing here, but I think it could be.......

Where you put some fiber glass insulation into a plastic bag, dip it into some runny mud, and apply to the ceiling. When you snap your wrist back and forth, it sorta looks like a cabbage leaf, give your wrist a twist/bend, sorta looks more like a Crows foot/claw. So maybe the cats claw is a variant/slang.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Warren said:


> Is it this?


That looks more like venetian plaster cheat to me.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't really know what the technical term for mine is. My previous boss did it for me when we built our home. I refer to it as "chicken scratch". It has a nice classy look to it. We only did it in the living room and connecting hall.


----------

